# Leash walking!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You don't say how old your puppy is, I'm going to guess he's very young. Not unusual. Make his walks fun and rewarding. This is a key to dog training for your whole life - you absolutely must be the most fun and interesting thing in the room. Otherwise, a young and unfocused dog won't pay attention to you. 

So, try to schedule walks when he hasn't just had a meal. You want him interested in food. Take some kibble and mix it in a baggie with some soft yummy little bites of food. Tiny, tiny pieces. Then, be a pez dispenser - Every step or two reward him and lure him along if you must, as you get him moving, spread out the treats to every few steps. Talk to him, engage him. Be fun. Watch his body language, if you get the feeling he is overwhelmed by the sights and sounds in your neighborhood, slow down a bit. Find a bench or get a folding chair and sit in the driveway, spend time watching the world go by. Bring a toy to play with. Have a special soft small squeaky stuffed animal that you save just for walks, keep it in a pocket and then break it out to reward him with some tug play when he takes a few steps. Really good trainers intersperse food and toy rewards for behavior they like, it keeps it interesting.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Okay! Thanks you so much!! He is 10.5 weeks!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Walking on a leash is a disciplined behavior, not fun for a puppy.
Your puppy is 8-10 weeks old? He wants to play, explore, run, investigate all the smells, sights and sounds outside.
Everything you do with your for the first 2-3 months should be fun and at his pace. That doesn't mean you can't teach him things, you can and should. He doesn't have the attention span yet to be solid on any commands or behaviors. He can learn what the commands mean and that he is a good boy for obeying (even if only briefly). 
Building his confidence and bonding with him is most important thing in the first few weeks.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you!! This helps alot!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a baby. It takes a while. Enjoy your sweet puppy.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Many here will disagree, when you take your dog outside leave the treats in the house. Everything is new to him and he needs to explore, use his nose and investigate. Something as simple as a leaf blowing past might at first startle your pup. After he investigates, it might entertain him for half an hour. He has to get familiar with all the little insignificant things he sees and smells, once he does they will no longer intimidate him or be distractions to him. Treats only interrupt and distract from the process.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SRW said:


> Many here will disagree, when you take your dog outside leave the treats in the house. Everything is new to him and he needs to explore, use his nose and investigate....


I actually don't disagree with your thought process, I love that we have different people who make time to pitch in here. This is such a good reminder how multi faceted dog training is. I live in a suburban neighborhood, lots of sidewalks, smaller yards but fortunately a lot of access to natural green space. I approached the OP's questions thinking about how important it is to teach puppies to walk on leash while they are still small and easy to control - so much of life for my dogs has to be on leash. I need a super reliable recall as well to allow my dogs to be off leash whenever possible. So that's how I approach leash walking questions. 

OP, I hope you read through all these answers and figure out how to incorporate them into your lifestyle. The absolute best thing for your puppy is to have a combination of what you have here so far. Let that puppy be a baby, get him outdoors as much as humanly possible, figure out a way to have off leash nature walks, or on a 30' long line if you simply can't find a place to be off. Take the advice, let him explore and sniff and observe - that's how babies learn. Save treats for when you call your puppy to you and work on recall, you can start laying the foundation for recall now. You can start laying the foundation for a cooperative leash walking dog now, but make it a short daily lesson, it shouldn't be the primary focus in any way at this point. The 10 week old age is still within the ideal age to work on off leash habits, he wants to be with you, if you keep a safe perimeter from cars etc. he will hike with you exploring a bit and still keeping you within range. Encourage your partnership on these adventures by participating and playing. Work on adding new things, people, places every day as you're able. I encourage you to check out the facebook group called "Life with Rune", it's an excellent tutorial with videos grouped by age and hosted by a fantastic lady with decades of Golden experience - Life With Rune I can't say enough good things about her ideas.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Puppies don’t come knowing how to walk nicely on a leash. In fact, most animals have an innate “opposition reflex” that causes them to pull away from pressure. You may want to teach your puppy to wear a collar or harness and follow the pressure of a leash separate from a formal “leash walk.” Kikopup has some great videos on this. Here’s one to get you started: 




As mentioned, at this age your puppy doesn't need to get his exercise from walks. Play time on a long line in your yard or in the woods, where he has the illusion of freedom but you have him safely on a leash/line, is a great way to exercise him and grow his confidence.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

SRW said:


> Many here will disagree, when you take your dog outside leave the treats in the house. Everything is new to him and he needs to explore, use his nose and investigate. Something as simple as a leaf blowing past might at first startle your pup. After he investigates, it might entertain him for half an hour. He has to get familiar with all the little insignificant things he sees and smells, once he does they will no longer intimidate him or be distractions to him. Treats only interrupt and distract from the process.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

pawsnpaca said:


> Puppies don’t come knowing how to walk nicely on a leash. In fact, most animals have an innate “opposition reflex” that causes them to pull away from pressure. You may want to teach your puppy to wear a collar or harness and follow the pressure of a leash separate from a formal “leash walk.” Kikopup has some great videos on this. Here’s one to get you started:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

tobygraciemaddie said:


> Help! I have had my puppy for a week now. The first day he wouldn’t really walk on a leash. The second and third day he improved. About 5 days later to now we won’t walk at all. I bring him out , and he pulls to go back inside. When I pick him up and bring him to the end of the driveway he walks 20 feet then sits down, or pulls to go back. Any tips? We want him to be able to walk on a leash.


you really don’t need to exercise a puppy that much at that age it is all just about getting used to things. Also be careful where you walk if pup isn't fully vaccinated.


----------



## tobygraciemaddie (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you! We don’t let our pup near puppies or other dogs.


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

tobygraciemaddie said:


> Thank you! We don’t let our pup near puppies or other dogs.


It’s more to do with what is on the ground. We didn't walk outside the home until he was fully vaxxed.









What Is Parvovirus? | Greencross Vets


If you're a dog owner, you may have heard of parvovirus in dogs. Find out what causes this potentially deadly disease, and how you can protect your pet.




www.greencrossvets.com.au


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I basically do not walk puppies. At all. 

They don't need leash walks and forced exercise is not that great with baby pups. They do need off leash time (assuming you have a yard) - learning to stay close + learning how to play and explore.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

nolefan said:


> I actually don't disagree with your thought process, I love that we have different people who make time to pitch in here. This is such a good reminder how multi faceted dog training is. I live in a suburban neighborhood, lots of sidewalks, smaller yards but fortunately a lot of access to natural green space. I approached the OP's questions thinking about how important it is to teach puppies to walk on leash while they are still small and easy to control - so much of life for my dogs has to be on leash. I need a super reliable recall as well to allow my dogs to be off leash whenever possible. So that's how I approach leash walking questions.
> 
> OP, I hope you read through all these answers and figure out how to incorporate them into your lifestyle.


This is the best advice I have ever read on this forum. When it comes to training ideas and tips provided to new members, far too often I see people pushing "their" way. Dog training specifics are going to vary depending on the person's circumstances and needs. For example, with my personal dogs, I incorporate hand signals. With my Puppies in Program, I don't ever use hand signals. A service dog may be paired with a person who can not use hand motions. It's imperative a Puppy in Program be able to respond to voice only and not rely on cueing from hand signals. Training needs vary so the appropriate training advice for one person may not be appropriate for another. 

I live on 5 acres in the country, I teach my dogs to walk nicely on leash but we (me and my personal dogs) rarely walk on a leash. Why would we? They run around my 5 acres when we're out doing stuff and I don't take them in public because I don't go into public that often with them, usually just to the vet. With my Puppy in Program, it's totally different. That puppy and I walk a lot in public. That puppy will hopefully grow up to become a service dog so that puppy needs to be in public, walking on leash. 

Too often I see people lose sight of the person's needs when discussing dog training tips and ideas.


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

nolefan said:


> You don't say how old your puppy is, I'm going to guess he's very young. Not unusual. Make his walks fun and rewarding. This is a key to dog training for your whole life - you absolutely must be the most fun and interesting thing in the room. Otherwise, a young and unfocused dog won't pay attention to you.
> 
> So, try to schedule walks when he hasn't just had a meal. You want him interested in food. Take some kibble and mix it in a baggie with some soft yummy little bites of food. Tiny, tiny pieces. Then, be a pez dispenser - Every step or two reward him and lure him along if you must, as you get him moving, spread out the treats to every few steps. Talk to him, engage him. Be fun. Watch his body language, if you get the feeling he is overwhelmed by the sights and sounds in your neighborhood, slow down a bit. Find a bench or get a folding chair and sit in the driveway, spend time watching the world go by. Bring a toy to play with. Have a special soft small squeaky stuffed animal that you save just for walks, keep it in a pocket and then break it out to reward him with some tug play when he takes a few steps. Really good trainers intersperse food and toy rewards for behavior they like, it keeps it interesting.


Kristy- _Excellent_ response and advice. I'd trust you with my pup any day!


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

nolefan said:


> You don't say how old your puppy is, I'm going to guess he's very young. Not unusual. Make his walks fun and rewarding. This is a key to dog training for your whole life - you absolutely must be the most fun and interesting thing in the room. Otherwise, a young and unfocused dog won't pay attention to you.
> 
> So, try to schedule walks when he hasn't just had a meal. You want him interested in food. Take some kibble and mix it in a baggie with some soft yummy little bites of food. Tiny, tiny pieces. Then, be a pez dispenser - Every step or two reward him and lure him along if you must, as you get him moving, spread out the treats to every few steps. Talk to him, engage him. Be fun. Watch his body language, if you get the feeling he is overwhelmed by the sights and sounds in your neighborhood, slow down a bit. Find a bench or get a folding chair and sit in the driveway, spend time watching the world go by. Bring a toy to play with. Have a special soft small squeaky stuffed animal that you save just for walks, keep it in a pocket and then break it out to reward him with some tug play when he takes a few steps. Really good trainers intersperse food and toy rewards for behavior they like, it keeps it interesting.


Kristy - _Excellent_response and advice. I'd trust you with my pup any day!


----------



## Goldengirl29 (Sep 3, 2021)

For those of you experienced and who do walk their dogs on leash. About what age do you generally start walks? I’m curious for when I get my puppy as I don’t want to start too soon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Goldengirl29 said:


> For those of you experienced and who do walk their dogs on leash. About what age do you generally start walks? I’m curious for when I get my puppy as I don’t want to start too soon. Thanks in advance!


Depends what you mean by walk. I start mine on leash early because I teach them to potty on command. So I need to be next to them to treat when they potty. They’re leashed if we walk to the car and it’s not in my closed garage. They’re leashed when we walk to board our airplane. I don’t allow my puppy off leash in an uncontained environment. When they’re still young enough to be carried, I’ll do that (simply because I enjoy it and they very quickly get too big for carrying) but they’re still wearing their leash if I’m carrying them in an uncontained environment. I never walk them for exercise. But I have specific training needs and requirements and live on 5 fenced acres for exercise.


----------



## danwivie (Dec 23, 2021)

tobygraciemaddie said:


> Help! I have had my puppy for a week now. The first day he wouldn’t really walk on a leash. The second and third day he improved. About 5 days later to now we won’t walk at all. I bring him out , and he pulls to go back inside. When I pick him up and bring him to the end of the driveway he walks 20 feet then sits down, or pulls to go back. Any tips? We want him to be able to walk on a leash.


Buy a gentle leader they work real well


----------

